# Arrow car hire



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone got any info on arrow cars (arrowcars.es)?

Are there any catches? They seem to be very cheap for full cover insurance etc. Do they actually own the cars or are they a 'middle man'?

Any thoughts much appreciated. 

Cheers,

Calum


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know them but their website seems to suggest they are a middleman outfit. Looking at comments on other forums they seem to be ok. Same forums offer warnings about Goldcar although friends of ours used them with no hassle. One catch with Goldcar is that unless you rent for 3 days or less, you have to buy a full tank of petro from them. If you don't use it all, tough.


----------

